# Pueblo Libre



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Hace poco mas de una semana estuve en Lima y conoci un nuevo distrito: Pueblo Libre

No es espectacular, pero es un distrito muy apacible, conservado y tranquilo, al menos por las calles que recorri, ademas de que muy poco o nada se ha mostrado de este distrito en este foro ...........aqui les dejo algunas fotos que tome:

plaza de armas













































iglesia ...catedral?









urbanizaciones




































Al pasar por su plaza de armas entre a ver una exposicion de pinturas sobre naturaleza viva que se encuentra en la municipalidad distrital:
Aqui algunas obras interesantes...


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

Lindo distrito yo no conosco nada sobre pueblo libre, las urbanizaciones que tiene se me hace parecidas a varias de aqui, chorrillos, la plaza se ve bonita. Buen trabajo.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

La zona histórica de Pueblo Libre es bien bonita. Gracias x las fotos.


----------



## Jorge B.2 (May 25, 2006)

Se nota que las areas verdes reciben un formidable mantenimiento, sobre todo en su parte antigua, Pueblo Libre tiene un aire a historia en sus parques, con razon la llamaban "Magdalena Vieja"


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Bonitas fotos, esa iglesia es el de la Magdalena, es una de las más antiguas de Lima, por fuera es de trazos simples pero por dentro es toda una joyita, tiene hermosos retablos de estilo barroco bañados en pan de oro.


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

Pueblo Libre es bien apacible ! ,, tiene bastantes areas verdes !


----------



## Pisco_Perú (Jul 18, 2005)

bastante bonito el distrito, luce tranquilo y limpio!


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

El distrito de mi niñez!!, siempre que voy a Lima, me doy un tiempito para dar una vueltita por ahi, algo muy profundo me atrae y la verdad que su parte antigua se mantiene igualita y es como retornar al pasado de hace decadas, solo que lo han sabido mantener exactamente en su arquitectura de Pueblo chico y aún mejorado bastante, guardando lo apacible y su encanto de antaño. Inclusive caminando por sus viejas calles siempre me parece reconocer a alguién de hace muchos años. Es algo parecido a Barranco, excepto claro que hay más juerga en Barrano y tiene su bello mar al lado. :cheers:


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

Creo que se podría calificar a Pueblo Libre como un distrito íntegro clase media. No tengo recuerdos de barriadas por ese lugar, solo de puros chalets.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Muy interesante, es bonito darse cuenta que existen distritos que se mantienen y avanzan de manera ordenada. Chèvere el thread Jhona


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

Mi familia tenia dos edificios en Pueblo Libre en la calle Aragon.Pero cuando murio mi abuelo los vendimos,la zona ya estaba media fea.El distrito esta mejorando.Tambien en Pueblo Libre esta un colegio que se identifico mucho con mi familia ,el Juan 23.


----------



## PaiMei74 (Dec 6, 2005)

Pueblo Libre es un distrito muy agradable y residencial. Hoy hay varios proyectos de edificios residenciales en construcción y en venta, sobretodo por la av. Bolivar.


----------



## EFRACO (Apr 14, 2006)

PUEBLO LIBRE ANTIGUO PUEBLO DE LA MAGDALENA FUE EL PRIMER PUEBLO QUE LIMA ABSORBIO CON SU CRECIMIENTO URBANO ALLA POR LA DECADA DEL TREINTA.


----------



## inyourmind (Jan 21, 2014)

*Ya no se pueden ver las fotos, postea otras para apreciar *


----------

